# new T-shirt



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just got this for my boy


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

he is gonna look so cool in it 8) 

( will take photos of him in it later , he is sleeping now after a hard day at work :lol: ' looking good '   )


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That shirt will look so good on Fizzy! I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That's cute!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

That's perfect for him! 8) Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

thats adorable - ozzy has the same one but it says "Pucci" lol :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> thats adorable - ozzy has the same one but it says "Pucci" lol :lol:


yeah he has that one too  ( thats the same make ) 
I'm gonna order him the "VIP" ( very important pup ) & " spoilt rotten" t-shirts too  8) & an England hooded top and a bathrobe & a jacket ( oppppsss will be broke this month but at least my lad will look good  )


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

im sure he will look a sweetie in them! cant wait for pics!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Love the t-shirt! Too cute! Fizzy will look like such a stud!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mia's Mom said:


> Love the t-shirt! Too cute! Fizzy will look like such a stud!!!


Pucci also make a 'stud for hire ' t-shirt  and fizzy says he really wants that


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Lol...Sara can't wait for these pics!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I like that, very nice! :wink: 

"Stud For Hire", LOVE it!!! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw that's a cool shirt! (and i love the stud for hire saying lol that is so a fizzy d shirt)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i say fizzy is soooo spoiled  but he sooo deserves it  i love the t-shirts!!

kisses nat


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Just when you think he couldn't get more gorgeous, you find a way to make him even more appealing to the ladies   

How is he at wearing clothes, or don't you know yet :?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr Bigs Mummy said:


> How is he at wearing clothes, or don't you know yet :?


Hi Julie :wave: he seems OK so far at wearing the t-shirts I think as they are so light weight he doesn't mind .. He still hates wearing a collar though :roll: gonna order him a pucci hooded top next , I kinda think pink would look good but he is not so sure :lol: 


( See you next week julie :wave: )


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

i love the pucci clothes!coco has the red hoody and secuity shirt but he wants loadz more and mommy wants to get the cute girly pink ones for him!
those clothes will really suit fizzy!!!cant wait to see the pics of him modelling!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

carmella chihuahua said:


> i love the pucci clothes!!



There great aren't they  I just want to spend loads


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Fizzy is gonna look so spunky in that, can't wait to see pics of him in it. :angel8:


----------



## anitadzebic (Jul 2, 2005)

I love pets and dressing them up. As a matter of fact that's one reason I opened my own pet store. I enjoy it!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

That shirt rocks :headbang: ..i love clothing for dogs ..still got a wait a while until Chico grows more


----------

